# If at first you don't succeed, tri, tri again



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Large Larry and Corona Queen apparently got busy as so as I got them together; oh, please don't let it be just fat!

Larry




Corrie




Adamant made these with a little help from the diluted blue satin mom. They are about four or five days old now. Looks like another chocolate, a few blues and a couple or three tris. The light ones are probably more c^h dilutes, like little sister, who you see here standing guard. These are bigger than the first litter.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww 
I want a tri!
I think little sister is pretty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; she and her littermates are all on the small side. but the proportions on some of them are sublime. Most of them have the lovely curvaceous head shape that I prefer and select for; the arching cheekbones, the pusillanimous pussy-faced pillows behind her whiskers, and bold eyes.

When I received my original tris, the breeders said in the Forum i was mostly active in at that time, "Now moustress will have mousies with EARS!" And that accounts for the occasional appearance of nice widely spaced rounded ears. I actually like the tulip shaped ears well enough, but variety is good.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The little sister mouse is gorgeous! Can't wait to see how your little babies develop. The little orangey coloured tris you have are amazing


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Little! ROFL!

Even I was surprised at how quickly the red/yellow tris developed. Larry is the first buck I've had who has some nice distinct patches of different colors on his back. Up to now, it's it's been mostly facial patches that showed any good contrasting patches. Sometimes I get discouraged by the sort of things that happen when trying to concentrate by inbreeding, i.e. the health problems resulting in reduced lifespan and reduced fertility, and the tris I've been working with have had quite a bit of that...I almost didn't breed Larry because I thought his obesity was something I didn't want to breed from. But he stabilized at merely chunky without becoming as incredibly fat as some of my reds and fawns. He'd just been all alone in bachelor's quarters, and then I decided, 'hey, what the hell...'

My tris don't meet the silly standards that have been set. They really are more like quads, or maybe quints...I still persist in the opinion that there is no such thing as a 'splashed' gene or locus, but just some weird backwards genes inserted in the same area as the C locus...but, again, whatever...it's all good fun for me!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

*is in love with the baby on the last pic, bottom right of the pic* xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You know, I've been calling my diluted blues dluted blues, and now I learn there is a lavender color that is a diluted blue so now I htink I'll call them lavender. Can you tell I'm tired and a bit punchy? Anywhoo, thanks.

I'm always glad to see folks enjoying my pix, and even happier to get comments.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you get diluted blues?
I thought Lavender came from Champagne and Silver?

Either way, your mice are still pretty


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Put 'em in the wash with bleach and a bucket of small stones...no wait, that's for stiff new blue denim. Umm...let me think..*sips coffee*...a c locus dilution such as..c^h and/or c^ch; not sure what a c^e would do...and then there all the other c^thingies. Anyone else got a more solid or complete answer? My diluted blues would probably be called blue burmese, but the tri factor involved in mine make it almost impossible to say for sure...I think I see weak points on the lavender satin doe I've been breeding.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are updated pix up the bluish babies.

BTW, windyhill, I tink you're thinking of lilac. Lavender is a new thing by me too, but I think that's what folks are calling the diluted blue like I've got.

Pix:





The surprise in this litter is that all of them, except the chocolate, maybe, are satin. There appears to be a couple of nice blue tris.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

So cute! I love how shiny the Satin makes them. What will the lighter ones be? I'm a big fan of pews, silvers, chamers etc, though you can't beat a moo moo cow mouse =D x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The lighter ones probably will be largely shaded tri with splashing due to c^h as one of the dilutions in the c locus. Like the big sister shown here:



I'm actually trying to sort out and eliminate the c^h from my tri line; yeah it's interesting and sometimes quite pretty, but I guess I'm not the only one who thinks that the desired genotype for a nice clean tri is based on c^e/c or c^e/c^e. I have a ton of really crazy looking tris of every sort imaginable, and few that are beyond that. Eventually, I will try to stabilize other types of dilutions in order to find the best expression.

And once again, I plead ignorance!! I didn't know which end was up when I started breeding tris; I am fairly well clued up now and starting the arduous process of sorting out the wonderful chaos I have created. At least I think I know now why my first attempts at breeding blue tris yielded 'paisley' mousies. There's only one area in which I am still very unsure of what goes on, and that's in the crossing of the tri factor with brindling. I have an inkling....but I'll talk about that at some other time.

I've tried ot talk about what's happening with the tris in my mousery as much as possible in hopes that other, perhaps better, minds will be able to help; the Finns are totally cash when it comes to that. They helped me frame the questions that have helped illuminate the process thus far.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im not thinking of lilac. I know lilac is Chocolate X blue.
I was told that Silver (pink eyed blue) X champagne (pink eyed chocolate)= Lavender.
The gene code a/a b/b d/d p/p

You can always send me a tri


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd love to be part of a mousie train; head 'em up, move 'em out!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Its fun taking part in a mousie train  Well I was the last stop, so I didnt have to travel.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't find any info or a pic of a lavender mousie. Where are all the opinionated experts when you need them?!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I cant find much info on them either,lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The Jack says they're a cross of silver and champagne...another one of those vague non-standardized gradations of a light color. So...I wonder what to call my diluted blues...I think I'll call them mine and say they're pretty, whatever they are...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah, thats what I thought they were,but I wasnt 100% sure since I couldnt find much on them.


----------

